# MS251 has landed, first look and comparison photos.



## MasterMech

So while visiting my friendly Stihl dealer today, noticed that they had a bunch of boxes that said MS251 on the side. I tore it open like a 4 year-old on Christmas morning and assembled the saw so I could compare it to the venerable MS250.








MS251 on the left and the MS250 on the right. The MS251 feels slimmer and better balanced side to side. No discernable difference in overall weight. Both saws were wearing 18" bars with .325 chain. (26RMC3) Notice only 1 bar nut on the MS251, but IMO that's adequate for this saw and it's intended application.




Yup, it's official, the MS251 is ridin' on springs. That's going to be a very noticeable improvement over the MS250.





Here is another big difference and I gotta say, way to go Stihl! The air filter not only seals up better to the airbox, it has a lot more surface area as well. It simply twist-locks on or off the mount.





All 3 carb adjustments present and accounted for on both saws. The 1 thing I really miss from the MS250 is that the air filter is no longer accessible without tools. You need a scrench or T27 to pop the top on the MS251.




Check out the translucent fuel tank. Another thumbs up!

Holding the MS251, the huge improvement in the overall build quality of the saw is obvious. The rear handle is better plastic, feels much more smooth and solid too. This saw looks and feels an awful lot closer to the pro saws than the MS250 ever did. The MS250 was a tough little saw but apparently Stihl has had a lot of time to think this one over, as the 025 (The 250's grand-pappy) was introduced 20 years ago, give or take.

Another thing I noticed is the felling sights carry over the recoil side of the saw, over the top and to the clutch cover as well. 10 seconds with a sharpie or a paint marker and you'd have much more useful sights on the saw than the smooth topped MS250 had.

The choke/ignition lever feels great, not flimsy or mushy at all.

One look at the muffler tells me that there is probably quite a bit of extra power to be found with a drill/dremel. 

Overall? I love it, really considered taking it home with me to feed it some wood! But my sensible side prevailed (hate it when that happens) and I'll have to wait for one of you to buy one and post some video. Get on it. 

Oh yeah..... everyone's wondering, what's all this improvement cost? Honestly, less than I thought. $359 for the saw in the pics and $379 for the C-BE version with Easy2Start. Is there another $60 bucks worth of saw here (MS250 = $299.95)? I think so. . It's inevitable that the price on complete model revisions will edge upwards and Stihl held the $300 line on the MS250 for a LONG time.

Whadda y'all think?


----------



## Nixon

I hate you ! You know that you just caused my CAD to flair up again . I was down at the dealer just yesterday picking up a few items . I stayed out of the display area on purpose ,as I know I have a. Mild acquisition problem. There was even a 5' stihl ( logrite) cant hook that i resisted buying ! And now you post this !


----------



## Freeheat

Hey Master Mech are you like "NORM" when you walk into the dealer?? JK Looks good don't know about the one nut on the blade thing .


----------



## MasterMech

Freeheat said:


> Hey Master Mech are you like "NORM" when you walk into the dealer?? JK Looks good don't know about the one nut on the blade thing .


They let me tear into that stack of new MS251's no problem.   (they think I'm 'amusing', I used to work for them.)

Stihl has had lots of bars held on with one nut/stud for a long time now.  Heck, they did it with the MS270/280 and the quick-adjust chain tension option.  And you could run a full-sized (3003 mount) 20" bar on that setup.    MS200(T) ran one nut and you could do a 3005 mount 16" bar on that saw with no prob.


----------



## Boog

As the owner of an 025 (just replaced its one screw with a new OEM two screw carb for $25 shipped, and drilled out/modified the muffler on it today) and a 250C-BE, that new MS251 looks pretty sweet to me. I've always loved this saw even though others think lesser of it. That price seems fair to me, right about where it should be.


----------



## fabsroman

Nixon said:


> I hate you ! You know that you just caused my CAD to flair up again . I was down at the dealer just yesterday picking up a few items . I stayed out of the display area on purpose ,as I know I have a. Mild acquisition problem. There was even a 5' stihl ( logrite) cant hook that i resisted buying ! And now you post this !


 
I have the Stihl cant hook and it is one of the best hand tools I have. Both my dad and I really like it.


----------



## Nixon

fabsroman said:


> I have the Stihl cant hook and it is one of the best hand tools I have. Both my dad and I really like it.


You're not helping me here.  I'm Trying to resist the call of CAD .


----------



## fabsroman

Nixon said:


> You're not helping me here.  i'm. Trying to resist the call of CAD .


 
Buy the cant hook, it is cheaper and if you don't have one already it will actually help the wood processing. Also, it is cheaper than a new saw. So, you will still feel good when leaving the store because you left without buying a saw, left with something new, and left with something that can help you process firewood faster. Oh yeah, it is also a back saver.


----------



## Nixon

fabsroman said:


> Buy the cant hook, it is cheaper and if you don't have one already it will actually help the wood processing. Also, it is cheaper than a new saw. So, you will still feel good when leaving the store because you left without buying a saw, left with something new, and left with something that can help you process firewood faster. Oh yeah, it is also a back saver.


Let me guess, you work for Stihl , And do family counseling on weekends  Actually I do have a cant hook , but its not all that well made . As to not buying yet another saw..... I need an intervention , i just like high powered 2 cycles. 
The 346xp is bound for Tennessee  around the first of the month . Sad, i know . I feel so ashamed of my weakness.


----------



## fabsroman

Nixon said:


> Let me guess, you work for Stihl , And do family counseling on weekends  Actually I do have a cant hook , but its not all that well made . As to not buying yet another saw..... I need an intervention , i just like high powered 2 cycles.
> The 346xp is bound for Tennessee around the first of the month . Sad, i know . I feel so ashamed of my weakness.


 
Yeah, I am trying to resist a MS201 and MS362 urge right now. Telling myself I can use the money on other stuff. Don't know which voice on my shoulder is going to win.


----------



## Nixon

fabsroman said:


> Yeah, I am trying to resist a MS201 and MS362 urge right now. Telling myself I can use the money on other stuff. Don't know which voice on my shoulder is going to win.


I do !


----------



## Nixon

MM , 
Seriously ,the 251 looks like a real beauty ! I've been looking for a saw that is small ,light ,has decent power ,and sips fuel to ride with me in my truck as a scrounge saw . The 251 seems ideal . Keep it full of SEF 94 at 40-1 ,and it should be ready to go all the time . That , and i have more huskys than stihl ,so a rebalance is in order to protect the universe and stuff


----------



## smokinj

Nixon said:


> You're not helping me here.  I'm Trying to resist the call of CAD .


 

You cant because your just like the rest of use jackwagons..........


----------



## fabsroman

smokinj said:


> You cant because your just like the rest of use jackwagons..........


 
Yep, just a day or two ago I was arguing with J about how I "need" another saw as he was trying to talk me out of it. lol Turns out I just "want" another saw or three.


----------



## WarmGuy

The air filter change looks like a good idea.  I clean mine out after every tankful.  I'm glad to hear that my MS250 is venerable.


----------



## MasterMech

WarmGuy said:


> I'm glad to hear that my MS250 is venerable.​


 It was, and still is, for a short time, the most saw $300 will buy.  That desgin has been around 20+ years, everybody and their cousin has one, and for good reason.


----------



## bogydave

No need for a 45 cc saw.
A new small one for liming some day maybe.

Sorry MM. 
251 doesn't  get me excited to buy a new saw.
Now the 362 has a lot of appeal


----------



## MasterMech

bogydave said:


> No need for a 45 cc saw.
> A new small one for liming some day maybe.
> 
> Sorry MM.
> 251 doesn't get me excited to buy a new saw.
> Now the 362 has a lot of appeal


Maybe not for you Dave but I bet somebody out there is eyeing up the 40-45cc category. 

Actually the point is that the incoming saw appears to be a worthy successor to the outgoing model.

I'm not really in the market for a 250/251 either, but as I said before, plenty of others are.


----------



## fabsroman

MasterMech said:


> Maybe not for you Dave but I bet somebody out there is eyeing up the 40-45cc category.
> 
> Actually the point is that the incoming saw appears to be a worthy successor to the outgoing model.
> 
> I'm not really in the market for a 250/251 either, but as I said before, plenty of others are.


 
Yeah, I would guess that a MS251 would fit the bill for most firewood cutters. I could probably even get by with one. That might be the saw we (i.e., me and my siblings) end up buying for my dad. I actually like what they did with it.


----------



## Boog

fabsroman said:


> ....................... That might be the saw we (i.e., me and my siblings) end up buying for my dad. I actually like what they did with it.


 
That would be a great one for him, and splurge for the C-BE.......................I could take or leave the chain adjuster, I actually sold the one off my 250C-BE on ebay for $36, used the money to get the "standard" 2 stud replacement parts.    Probably can't do that with this "one stud version" of the 251, but the Easy2start and the primer bulb were worth the extra $50.


----------



## mecreature

Looks like a good saw.

I have an MS280 and it has 2 bolts. Did they change at some time?

My Husq 435 has a single bolt and I have no problems with it. I wish it was bigger like the stihls/


----------



## Nixon

MM, does it have an adjustable oiler.?


----------



## MasterMech

Nixon said:


> MM, does it have an adjustable oiler.?​


 
You know, I didn't see one but on a MS251 I wasn't looking for it either. Not really a need for one either since it's limited to 2 bar sizes, 16" and 18".



mecreature said:


> I have an MS280 and it has 2 bolts. Did they change at some time?​


 
The C-QS version (with the extra chain brake in the rear handle and the quick chain adjuster) of the MS270 and MS280 only had 1 bar stud, the regular MS270C and MS280C (The 99%, ) had 2 studs.

If you add the quick chain adjuster to a MS270C or MS280C then you would also only have 1 stud.


----------



## missedbass

MasterMech said:


> So while visiting my friendly Stihl dealer today, noticed that they had a bunch of boxes that said MS251 on the side. I tore it open like a 4 year-old on Christmas morning and assembled the saw so I could compare it to the venerable MS250.
> 
> View attachment 94345
> View attachment 94352
> View attachment 94349
> View attachment 94350
> 
> 
> MS251 on the left and the MS250 on the right. The MS251 feels slimmer and better balanced side to side. No discernable difference in overall weight. Both saws were wearing 18" bars with .325 chain. (26RMC3) Notice only 1 bar nut on the MS251, but IMO that's adequate for this saw and it's intended application.
> 
> View attachment 94348
> 
> 
> Yup, it's official, the MS251 is ridin' on springs. That's going to be a very noticeable improvement over the MS250.
> 
> View attachment 94347
> View attachment 94346
> 
> 
> Here is another big difference and I gotta say, way to go Stihl! The air filter not only seals up better to the airbox, it has a lot more surface area as well. It simply twist-locks on or off the mount.
> 
> View attachment 94353
> View attachment 94354
> 
> 
> All 3 carb adjustments present and accounted for on both saws. The 1 thing I really miss from the MS250 is that the air filter is no longer accessible without tools. You need a scrench or T27 to pop the top on the MS251.
> 
> View attachment 94351
> 
> 
> Check out the translucent fuel tank. Another thumbs up!
> 
> Holding the MS251, the huge improvement in the overall build quality of the saw is obvious. The rear handle is better plastic, feels much more smooth and solid too. This saw looks and feels an awful lot closer to the pro saws than the MS250 ever did. The MS250 was a tough little saw but apparently Stihl has had a lot of time to think this one over, as the 025 (The 250's grand-pappy) was introduced 20 years ago, give or take.
> 
> Another thing I noticed is the felling sights carry over the recoil side of the saw, over the top and to the clutch cover as well. 10 seconds with a sharpie or a paint marker and you'd have much more useful sights on the saw than the smooth topped MS250 had.
> 
> The choke/ignition lever feels great, not flimsy or mushy at all.
> 
> One look at the muffler tells me that there is probably quite a bit of extra power to be found with a drill/dremel.
> 
> Overall? I love it, really considered taking it home with me to feed it some wood! But my sensible side prevailed (hate it when that happens) and I'll have to wait for one of you to buy one and post some video. Get on it.
> 
> Oh yeah..... everyone's wondering, what's all this improvement cost? Honestly, less than I thought. $359 for the saw in the pics and $379 for the C-BE version with Easy2Start. Is there another $60 bucks worth of saw here (MS250 = $299.95)? I think so. . It's inevitable that the price on complete model revisions will edge upwards and Stihl held the $300 line on the MS250 for a LONG time.
> 
> Whadda y'all think?


 looks like it may be classified as a mid range or farm saw instead of a homeowner saw


----------



## Jack Fate

Had one in my hands & yes it felt good , not big into the single nut ,Does have that pro saw feel (not running)


----------



## velvetfoot

I really like my MS250.  Had it for about 7 years now, and hope it lasts a lot more.  
How good is the EZ2start, or whatever it's called?


----------



## MasterMech

velvetfoot said:


> I really like my MS250. Had it for about 7 years now, and hope it lasts a lot more.
> How good is the EZ2start, or whatever it's called?


 
Have it on my MS230, haven't tried it on the MS251.  Every thing I've tried it on, I've liked it.  Really makes folks look twice when you pull that string out like you're just going to look at it and the saw leaps to life.


----------



## velvetfoot

thanks


----------



## ironworker

Where in the Hudson valley is that shop.


----------



## MasterMech

ironworker said:


> Where in the Hudson valley is that shop.


They're in Poughkeepsie.

Ironworker, you're not too far from me (about 15-20 mins).  I caught your ads on CL awhile back.


----------



## tnt8281

I'm a proud owner of the new ms251. Love this saw. Faster and lighter than my ms290. I can't even begin to tell how many improvements they made over the ms250.


----------



## ironworker

MasterMech said:


> They're in Poughkeepsie.
> 
> Ironworker, you're not too far from me (about 15-20 mins).  I caught your ads on CL awhile back.


Where are you located.


----------



## MasterMech

ironworker said:


> Where are you located.


 Ulster County side of Pine Bush.


----------



## MasterMech

tnt8281 said:


> I'm a proud owner of the new ms251. Love this saw. Faster and lighter than my ms290. I can't even begin to tell how many improvements they made over the ms250.


 
Oh, pictures please! (You can start your own thread if you'd like.)


----------



## Boog

tnt8281 said:


> I'm a proud owner of the new ms251. Love this saw. Faster and lighter than my ms290. I can't even begin to tell how many improvements they made over the ms250.


 
I can understand lighter but _*faster*_ than your 290 too?  Using 18" ,325 chain on it?


----------



## mudr

tnt8281 said:


> I'm a proud owner of the new ms251. Love this saw. Faster and lighter than my ms290. I can't even begin to tell how many improvements they made over the ms250.


 
I am also interested in this comment.  I might be looking at new saws in the future (wife even suggested it ).  I've gone back and forth between the (now) 251, the 271, and the 290.  I didn't like the idea of the 290 cause its a turd and I like the cleanliness aspect of the new stratos.  I'd like something that will make short work of log loads of sugar maple because I want as much free time to spend with the little one.  The poulan pro farmhand (#295, 45 cc) is doing and admirable job, but, I'd like more CCs.  I was leaning towards the 271 because it's larger than the 251 but not a turd like the 290.  So, what do you mean by "the 251 is faster than the 290"?  Thanks.

Of course, this will all change when people start buying and reviewing the 291.  Oye.


----------



## MasterMech

mudr said:


> I am also interested in this comment. I might be looking at new saws in the future (wife even suggested it ). I've gone back and forth between the (now) 251, the 271, and the 290. I didn't like the idea of the 290 cause its a turd and I like the cleanliness aspect of the new stratos. I'd like something that will make short work of log loads of sugar maple because I want as much free time to spend with the little one. The poulan pro farmhand (#295, 45 cc) is doing and admirable job, but, I'd like more CCs. I was leaning towards the 271 because it's larger than the 251 but not a turd like the 290. So, what do you mean by "the 251 is faster than the 290"? Thanks.
> 
> Of course, this will all change when people start buying and reviewing the 291. Oye.


All assuming an 18" bar.

MS251 45cc 3.0bhp 10.8lbs? $359.95
MS271 50cc 3.5bhp 12.3lbs  $449.95
MS290 56cc 3.8bhp 13.0lbs  $389.95
MS291 56cc 3.8bhp 12.1lbs  $489.95
MS261 50cc 3.8bhp 11.6lbs  $569.95

For my money, I'd ignore the MS271 since it is so close to the MS291 in price and powerhead weight.  You already know you don't like the MS290.  So your list should look like this:

MS251 45cc 3.0bhp 10.8lbs? $359.95
MS291 56cc 3.8bhp 12.1lbs  $489.95
MS261 50cc 3.8bhp 11.6lbs  $569.95

Hey there now, that's better!  You now have a homeowner, mid-range/farm, and pro-grade saw on the shopping list. If you can go there, The MS261 is my pick but bang for the buck, it's awful hard to ignore that MS291.  The MS261 probably won't save you any time cutting but it'll pay dividends with better ergonomics, being far easier on you with superior Anti-Vibe tech and the lighter powerhead.


----------



## mudr

MasterMech said:


> All assuming an 18" bar.
> 
> 
> MS251 45cc 3.0bhp 10.8lbs? $359.95
> MS291 56cc 3.8bhp 12.1lbs $489.95
> MS261 50cc 3.8bhp 11.6lbs $569.95
> 
> .


 
Thanks MasterMech.  I have looked at the specs on line, but it was difficult to compare all 3 side by side at the same time, and I hadn't gotten around to making a list like that yet.  Dang.  That 291 looks very enticing, spec-wise much better than the 290...  We'll see if/when I pull the trigger. Still surprised that the new XX1 series with the stratos are $100 more


----------



## MasterMech

mudr said:


> Still surprised that the new XX1 series with the stratos are $100 more


 
I know. But to be fair, there is a lot more technology in the MS291 than the MS290.  It's not simply a new engine on the old chassis by any means. 

I was kinda wondering where the price points were going to play out and now that the MS251 is here, it's clear there will be no 20" saw options in the sub-$400 category.  That ought to boost sales of the Husky 455R  .


----------



## tnt8281

Boog Powell said:


> I can understand lighter but _*faster*_ than your 290 too? Using 18" ,325 chain on it?


 
yes faster. If I can get the times for cuts of the 8in logs from my local shop you will see.
I believe the 290 was 6.2 sec and the 251 was 5.7 sec

On paper the 290 should eat up the 251. In real life there is no comp.


----------



## tnt8281

Heres 1 pic of the little baby


----------



## tnt8281

My local shop had a deal if you brought in a complete saw working or not you got between 40 and 100 dollars off a new saw. so I went with her. First one the got in.


----------



## Boog

tnt8281 said:


> yes faster. If I can get the times for cuts of the 8in logs from my local shop you will see.
> I believe the 290 was 6.2 sec and the 251 was 5.7 sec
> 
> On paper the 290 should eat up the 251. In real life there is no comp.


 
I'm obviously even more impressed!


----------



## MasterMech

tnt8281 said:


> yes faster. If I can get the times for cuts of the 8in logs from my local shop you will see.
> I believe the 290 was 6.2 sec and the 251 was 5.7 sec
> 
> On paper the 290 should eat up the 251. In real life there is no comp.


 
I wonder what the difference in RPM is?  The MS290 is no spring chicken in that department, wonder if the little MS251 just outruns it until you need all the extra CC's from the 290?


----------



## tnt8281

MasterMech said:


> I wonder what the difference in RPM is? The MS290 is no spring chicken in that department, wonder if the little MS251 just outruns it until you need all the extra CC's from the 290?


 
Now don't quote me on this. Because it is a strato motor it runs higher rpms.


----------



## tnt8281

Specifications are close to the ms 261.

                                    ms251              ms261
Displacement              2.78cu in           3.06cu in
Bore                            1.73in                1.76in
Stroke                         1.18in                1.26in
Engine Power             3.0hp at             3.8hp at
ISO 7293                    9,500rpm           9,500rmp
idle speed                   2,800rpm           2,800rpm
High speed setting
when performing
repairs(with bar
 and chain)                 13,000rpm         14,000rpm


----------



## MasterMech

tnt8281 said:


> Now don't quote me on this. Because it is a strato motor it runs higher rpms.


 
It wouldn't turn higher RPM's just because it's a strato motor.  But the improved cylinder scavenging probably boosts output per cc a bit and many have already commented on a noticeable improvement on torque output.

Even if it did not cut any faster than a 290 the 251 probably would win the race "in the pits" due to the 290's appetite for fuel.


----------



## tnt8281

MasterMech said:


> It wouldn't turn higher RPM's just because it's a strato motor. But the improved cylinder scavenging probably boosts output per cc a bit and many have already commented on a noticeable improvement on torque output.
> 
> Even if it did not cut any faster than a 290 the 251 probably would win the race "in the pits" due to the 290's appetite for fuel.


 
I've noticed a difference in fuel consumption from my ms250 also. I just sold my 290 and looking to buy a 291 to fill my needs now.


----------



## Boog

MasterMech said:


> ...............................Even if it did not cut any faster than a 290 the 251 probably would win the race "in the pits" due to the 290's appetite for fuel.


 
And due to operator fatigue with the heaver 290......................try actually cutting with your arms extended out periodically limbing and such and you'll see a difference quickly.


----------



## mudr

Many of these problems should be rectified with the new 291, no?  It's lighter, on par with the 271.  New ergonomics I think.  And the strato uses ~20% less fuel I believe.  A head to head 251/291 comparison would be interesting!


----------



## MasterMech

mudr said:


> Many of these problems should be rectified with the new 291, no? It's lighter, on par with the 271. New ergonomics I think. And the strato uses ~20% less fuel I believe. A head to head 251/291 comparison would be interesting!


 
Yup, the 291 addresses a ton of complaints about the old MS290. But the MS251 and MS291 are still far enough apart, in specs _and_ price,  to consider them in separate categories. I would fully expect the MS291 to outperform the the MS251.


----------

